# Clinton River - Oakland county above Yates



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I do not have the book in front of me, but I am sure Paint Creek is classified. Special treat for this year are new size limits and gear resrtictions on a 5mile stretch. I never fished Paint creek much, figuered the fly guys did all the work, so I left it to them, but I'm not happy about the new restrictions. I will pay better attention in the future.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Paint Creek is a type 1 trout stream with a five mile section of gear restricted waters on it.

The gear restictioned water is from Gunn Rd to Tienken Rd. Season is open on the last Saturday in April until September 30th. There is a 2 fish creel limit and a 14" size limit on all trout species.

Outside of this section of river the creek is open on the last Saturday in April until September 30th. There is a 5 fish a day creel limit with no more than three trout 15" or greater. Size limits are species specific. Brook trout - 7", brown trout 8", and rainbows 10".

This information can be found online at www.michigan.gov/fishingguide


----------

